# Boyo Rearview camera



## Roc_My_Tims (Jan 23, 2008)

anyone know where to guy one of these camera's for anything less than the $100-$200 on ebay?

anyone know how the picture is on this camera at night?

anyone use a cheaper camera that can be mounted on a pickup truck neatly and easily?

any suggestions of any kind?


----------

